

Ask HN: What are the top technology aggregation sites? - DanielBMarkham

We all know and love HN, but I was wondering: what other article aggregation sites are out there? A place that provided user-ranking and comments.<p>The three that obviously come to mind are Reddit, Digg, and DZone. Slashdot does aggregation but I don't think they report the upvotes of articles, so they're out.<p>Any others come to mind?
======
Adrenalist
<http://popurls.com/> \- There's a Technology section at the bottom with lots
of different tech news sites. Some may fit what you are looking for.

<http://alltop.com/> is surprisingly good. Again, not positive if it will fit
exactly what you are looking for, but I found <http://python.alltop.com/> to
be useful.

~~~
mg1313
Those tech news sites from Popurls don't allow user voting (just comments), as
far as I know. The same for Alltop.

~~~
Adrenalist
It's been two days, so I'm not sure if this will be seen by the OP, but I was
really trying to make the point that even though popurls/alltop may not have
the features you are looking for, you may find that some of the _sources_ that
feed these aggregators may have those features. You can use popurls/alltop to
find more sites that have the features you're looking for.

------
mg1313
Techmeme.com ...

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Techmeme does not show user votes or comments, does it?

I am specifically referring to sites that allow voting, show the results of
the vote, and have a user-feedback-comments section for each article.

So while there area a lot of tech _news_ sites, I am curious to how many
participatory user-interactive sites there are.

~~~
mg1313
Yep, you're right about Techmeme, I was paying attention just to the
"aggregator" word. Soon, another technology aggregator will be at
www.beginstop.com (now it redirects).

------
DanielBMarkham
This post has been up over two hours and nobody has come up with any
alternatives?

Wow

